# Our New Additions :D



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

Just wanted to introduce our 2 new babies.

Bandit and Shimmer, they are 13weeks old and we have been waiting over 2 years for our precious little pups.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Awww, they are so adorable!!! 
What breed are they?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

They are both beautiful!! Congratulations! I can't imagine how excited you are.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh my god. Cutest. Puppies. EVER! Congratulations!  

Are they Samoyeds?


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

cylaura said:


> Are they Samoyeds?


That's the name I was trying to think of! :mrgreen:


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

<----- Dog show nerd. (Even though I don't own dogs.) Westminster is today & tomorrow!


----------



## Bee (Feb 7, 2011)

Such cute puppies ! Congrats !


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone.

They are American Eskimo Dogs, similar to Samoyed's in appearance but totally different lol and smaller. They come in 3 sizes and we have the Standard.

Our Bandit boy will be about 18" at the shoulders and Our Shimmer girl will be about 15"-16" at the shoulders.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

very cool.  

have you owned this breed before?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

uuummm...I live in the mountains...eskimo-type dogs LOVE it here! I have an extra bed & make bacon pancakes every morning...think of this as a B&B where you pay for your stay in 'dog time' (time allowed to spend time with puppies by proprietor....um...me). You could lounge around all day while I play with your puppies....???


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

MissC said:


> uuummm...I live in the mountains...eskimo-type dogs LOVE it here! I have an extra bed & make bacon pancakes every morning...think of this as a B&B where you pay for your stay in 'dog time' (time allowed to spend time with puppies by proprietor....um...me). You could lounge around all day while I play with your puppies....???


hm, i'm afraid these particular puppies are very busy, but my poodley girls are coming over for the pancakes, ya?


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> very cool.
> 
> have you owned this breed before?


No these 2 are our first 

We did 4 years worth of research and such before they came home. We have a breeder who is now a very good friend and we spent a lot of time talking with her. She has 20+ years expereince lol



MissC said:


> uuummm...I live in the mountains...eskimo-type dogs LOVE it here! I have an extra bed & make bacon pancakes every morning...think of this as a B&B where you pay for your stay in 'dog time' (time allowed to spend time with puppies by proprietor....um...me). You could lounge around all day while I play with your puppies....???


Well I would take you up on that but there is one condition if your going to play with the puppies you have to housebreak them lol


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

> They are American Eskimo Dogs, similar to Samoyed's in appearance but totally different lol and smaller. They come in 3 sizes and we have the Standard.


I *thought* they looked a little smaller than Samoyeds (although obviously they are puppies!). They are just so darn cute! I have a big soft spot for all the white fluffy breeds out there - Samoyeds, Eskimo Dogs, Great Pyrenees - you just want to bury your face in their fur!

Actually, I think I may have a soft spot for all cute doggies. :lol:

Anyways, congrats again! Don't hesitate to post more pictures!!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

i second the request for more pics and dog talk.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Well...since you put me in charge of housebreaking and we'll be playing outside, they're going to learn that they can poop and pee anywhere they want. :lol:


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Awwww, they're so cute! Kind of reminds me of mine when he was young. Though to this day, we still have no idea what he really is. We were told the mother and father were eskimos, but our boy doesn't have that thick double coat. Thus is the product of 2 high schoolers sent here overseas to boarding school, get a bachelor's apartment, then think it'd be great to get 2 dogs, male and female :roll: Every single puppy, mother and father ended up at the SPCA.


















(He's accident prone... Can't you tell?)


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

What a sweetie! How could you ever say 'no' to that face...


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Just beautiful. You are very lucky!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Immortalia said:


> Awwww, they're so cute! Kind of reminds me of mine when he was young. Though to this day, we still have no idea what he really is. We were told the mother and father were eskimos, but our boy doesn't have that thick double coat. Thus is the product of 2 high schoolers sent here overseas to boarding school, get a bachelor's apartment, then think it'd be great to get 2 dogs, male and female :roll: Every single puppy, mother and father ended up at the SPCA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He does look to have *some* eskie in him but I don't think he is a purebred. If it was 2 high school kids breeding them I highly doubt they would have been able to afford an American eskimo pup let alone 2. I know all the breeders here in Ontario, and I know none would see to highschoolers, especially a male and female together.

How tall is he at the shoulders? Has he ever developed the thick full lion like mane and coat?

With your permission I'd like to send his puppy photo and adult photo to my breeder, see if she can narrow down what he would be lol. If you have anymore photos of him you can email them to me also


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Here is Bandit & Shimmer's parents:

Ch Phantomrun's Centrfold Edition (otherwise known as Bunny)









Ch Smokey Mtn's Legacy T'Phantomrun (otherwise known as Cash)


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Ya, when he didn't grow that thick double coat, we knew he wasn't pure. It's easy when we have a pom to compare coats  
And I think the parents were petstore bought, cause I doubt anyone else in their right minds would sell 2 dogs to them without asking questions. 
We were actually going to take the mother, but she was too aggressive, and since we already had 2 little ones at home, it just wasn't a good fit, so we ended up with one of the pups instead.

I'm not sure how tall he is, I'll have to go look around for measuring tape lol. But his fur is more......... border collie type coat, with some really light, barely noticeable brown patches in various locations. Kinda like he just got the top layer, but not the thick downy underlayer.

You can see more pics of him through my fb, feel free to try and solve this puzzle as well, we're pretty much stumped and have just stuck with calling him eskie X lol He's also around the 45-50 lbs area. 
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=136799&id=525690984&l=560c596d32


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

PapilionRu said:


> We have a breeder who is now a very good friend and we spent a lot of time talking with her.


Vlada's breeder has also become a very good friend of mine.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Immortalia ~ 

He is a big boy then at 45-50lbs lol The Standard size eskie (the largest) weights between 18-35lbs at healthly weight. 

So I am thinking he is a Samyod X, his weight fits in there for a male which is 45-60lbs. I bet his height does as well lol

I'll see what my breeder thinks and let you know 

Fractured ~

It's good you, are  I think it is important to stay excellent in contact with breeders of any animal if you got one from them.

I'll post some more pics of Bandit and Shimmer shortly. Their Parents photos are on Page 2!


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

Very sweet dogs PapilionRu, you must be so excited! very cute indeed.  

Immortalia - I wonder if there was any German Shepherd in your dog? From this photo he looks very, very similar to my mum's white German Shepherd, particularly his snout, head shape and ears....just a thought


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Immortallia ~ My breeder came back with her answer as either a samoyed x white shepherd or a long haired white german shepherd.

Now for some more puppy photos lol

Bandit









Shimmer









Together (Shimmer trying to wake up Bandit to play)


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

You know, I've actually had the white shepherd suspicion awhile ago too, as that would explain his coat. 

And your pups are absolutely adorable! Love Bandit's floppy ear pic!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Your puppies are stunning! Congratulations!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I just LOVE the picture of them together, looking at each other. You take some of the best pictures!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

OMG, great pictures! I love Bandit's floppy ear and Shimmer's face!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks all

Bandit's floppy ear will come up again once the teething settles down. His sister doesnt have the ear coming down even though she is teething too.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Ahhhh, the cuteness is overwhelming!! I just love how pink the inside of their little ears are!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

They are beautiful! So fluffy and soft looking. I bet you just want to cuddle them all the time. They have wonderful, kind faces. 
I had a stuffed animal Eskie when I was a kid; think he was originally my brother's and then I hijacked him. I rigged up a harness for him out of yarn and used to 'drive' him from one of the rocking chairs in the family room. I am pretty sure we made it to the north pole numerous times! :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Hmm,how in the world did I miss these stunning pups! 
You are so lucky!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

ThePliny said:


> They are beautiful! So fluffy and soft looking. I bet you just want to cuddle them all the time. They have wonderful, kind faces.
> I had a stuffed animal Eskie when I was a kid; think he was originally my brother's and then I hijacked him. I rigged up a harness for him out of yarn and used to 'drive' him from one of the rocking chairs in the family room. I am pretty sure we made it to the north pole numerous times! :lol:


lol yes I do wanna cuddle they all the time. They are so soft and fluffy. Think warm silky sheets hehe



LarryT said:


> Hmm,how in the world did I miss these stunning pups!
> You are so lucky!


Lol I'm not sure Larry, I posted them on FB too. Missed them on there I am guessing as well lol


----------



## britpeters (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow! They are absolutely gorgeous! That white fur coat is beautiful (but going to be messy if they find some mud to play in =P!)


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

britpeters said:


> Wow! They are absolutely gorgeous! That white fur coat is beautiful (but going to be messy if they find some mud to play in =P!)


Lol one would think it would be messy but ones it dry to falls right off and they are back to white hehe very little baths need for these guys.


----------

